# FLR (M) - Section 7 - Financial Requirement - URGENT HELP NEEDED!



## sboh247 (Sep 6, 2012)

hi,

i am applying on the FLR(M) and i need urgent help with the financial requirement section.

here are the details.
financial requirement to be met is £18,600.
my current employment annual gross salary is £15,444 which started in March 2013 (less than 6 months).
my income from salaried employment in the last 12 months comes to a total of just over £12,000. which comprised of my wage for March from my new job and wages from my 2 jobs going back to April 2012.
my partner (sponsor) has been in agency employment for over 12 months, we are still trying to get her payslips for the last 12 months but her P60 for tax year ending April 2012 shows a total income of £8,716.
my partner has other non-employment (rent received) income for over 12 months of over £6,000 per year.

as from above, to meet financial requirement, i fall under category B as my current income is less than 6 months but my partner's income have all been over 12 months.

my questions are:
1. do i/we really met the financial requirement with just our income from employment?
2. do i/we really need to include my partner's non-employment income?
what total figures do we use on the couple of questions on the flr(m) form about income.
3. i have to post my form latest by monday 8/4/13. if we cant get my partner's payslips by then, would her P60 from April 2012 and her payslip from March 2013 to show ongoing employment suffice?

thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sboh247 said:


> hi,
> 
> i am applying on the FLR(M) and i need urgent help with the financial requirement section.
> 
> ...


You can apply under Category B and supply the last 12 months of payslips from every job you've held, as well as the corresponding bank statements. Add up the GROSS income from each payslip to get your income. 



> my partner (sponsor) has been in agency employment for over 12 months, we are still trying to get her payslips for the last 12 months but her P60 for tax year ending April 2012 shows a total income of £8,716.


Tax year is irrelevant, you need to count her income from the previous 12 months only, not the tax year. 



> my partner has other non-employment (rent received) income for over 12 months of over £6,000 per year.


I'm not 100% sure on using non-employment income (how to document it), so better wait and see if someone else come along with advice regarding this. 



> as from above, to meet financial requirement, i fall under category B as my current income is less than 6 months but my partner's income have all been over 12 months.


Correct. 



> my questions are:
> 1. do i/we really met the financial requirement with just our income from employment?


If your partner's income over the past 12 months (not last tax year) is enough with your income to push you over the £18,600 mark, then yes. 



> 2. do i/we really need to include my partner's non-employment income?


Again, not sure about this. Add up both of your incomes over the past 12 months and see what the total is. 



> what total figures do we use on the couple of questions on the flr(m) form about income.


Whatever your calculations are. Add up the gross income from each of you over the previous 12 months and use that figure. 



> 3. i have to post my form latest by monday 8/4/13. if we cant get my partner's payslips by then, would her P60 from April 2012 and her payslip from March 2013 to show ongoing employment suffice?


No. This is where UKBA are non-negotiable I'm afraid. If you want to use her income, you MUST submit the required payslips as well as bank statements (bank originals, not online printouts). If you cannot get her payslips in time your application will be refused. P60 isn't good enough. Ensure if her payslips are online printouts you accompany them with a letter from her employer confirming their authenticity. 



> thanks


----------



## sboh247 (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you very much for your super-fast response. i knew i could rely on you guys in this forum for quick info. thanks again.


----------

